
Firmware Forensics: Diffs, Timelines, ELFs and Backdoors - lelf
http://w00tsec.blogspot.com/2015/02/firmware-forensics-diffs-timelines-elfs.html
======
lam
Interesting techniques to gather forensic info on firmware.

We depend on our FW in protecting some of our IP as we contract our HW to be
built oversea. What are some good techniques to make it harder to reverse-
engineer FW?

